# Bridgeport R2e3, Anyone Still Have One? Looking At Buying One



## Sendit (Sep 9, 2016)

a guy local to me has one that has been "modernized" or re-worked using Mach 3.   I know little about this machine but it would give me CNC cability with not a lot of money.  I'm buying a manual bridgeport this weekend and I rather not buy a 6+k retro kit for it because it still has it's limitation.  I alos though about picking up a Precision Mathews PM-940 (or 930) Taiwanese milling machine that seems to be superior in being converted to CNC that I could pick up.

Info below

"Bridgeport R2E3 CNC mill, Mach 3 controls, Gecko Stepper Drives, Bob Campbell Breakout board Rare earth magnet stepper motors. 208-230 Volt 3 phase could be modified for single phase operation."


----------



## JimDawson (Sep 9, 2016)

Sendit said:


> There's a Taiwanese milling machine that is superior in being converted to CNC that I could pick up.



The Bridgeport R2E3 is a Taiwanese machine or did I misunderstand?

No reason it shouldn't work just fine.  If it's in mechanically good shape then I would go for it.  The electronics are simple and (relatively) cheap if there are any problems there.

If I understand correctly, you are looking to buy both machines?  That would be a good call.  Having a CNC only can be somewhat limiting IMHO.  I would want both.

We need pictures when you get the machines


----------



## Sendit (Sep 9, 2016)

JimDawson said:


> The Bridgeport R2E3 is a Taiwanese machine or did I misunderstand?
> 
> No reason it shouldn't work just fine.  If it's in mechanically good shape then I would go for it.  The electronics are simple and (relatively) cheap if there are any problems there.
> 
> ...




Jim, I edit my post.  The Tiawness machine I consicder buying and converting to a CNC would be a Percision Mathews PM-932/940.


The limited z axis (Quill) is only 5"  I don't know how limited that will be.  Or how one would setup offsets.  I'm honestly getting in over my head a little but it seems to be a good deal.

If I got a new PM-932, I could convert it and have larger table and more z-axis (list at 17" for the head but let's say 14" for true travel)


----------



## JimDawson (Sep 9, 2016)

The PM-932/940 is a completely different machine than a BP or clone.  A much lighter machine and is a bed mill as opposed to a knee mill.  Nothing wrong with a bed mill, most of the big machines are bed mills.  It just means that the primary height adjustment is on the column rather than the knee.  Normally on a CNC bed mill the quill is locked in position and the entire head moves up and down for the Z axis moves.  

The 5 inch quill travel is common to both types of machines and is not a limitation because you have either knee or column travel to adjust the working height.  The offsets are no problem, you just zero out your cutter to a known location, normally the top of the work, and then the cuts are made relative to that point.


----------



## mksj (Sep 9, 2016)

The PM-932 and 940 are made in China, the Bridgeport would be a much more rigid CNC machine if it is in good shape and with functioning modern electronics. Travel on the R2E3 is Travels are 18" x 12" x 5" + 16.5" (5" in quill, 16.5" in knee, quill is powered). This is all dependent on what you plane to do with it and workload. There where issues with the older R2E3 electronics, much of which is not replaceable and antiquated, so good that this was has a modernized CNC system.  You may be better running the machine off of a RPC or Digital Phase converter for 3 phase operation.

By the time you are finished converting a PM-940, you are getting close to the Tromach PCNC 1100 which is a more cohesive CNC mill. Travel in CNC versions would be similar.


----------



## Sendit (Sep 9, 2016)

Is there a off the self kit for PM-930?


----------



## mksj (Sep 9, 2016)

I would check with QMT, they sell complete CNC mills for some models, but you are probably at twice the cost of the R2E3. I looked into a complete CNC conversion for my Optimum mill, it would cost about as much as the mill, it would be better to buy something like a Tormach from the start if I was going to add the factory CNC system. I seriously looked at the DMM AC drives, and what is now Automation Technologies.
http://machinetoolonline.com/PM-45M-CNC.html
http://www.dmm-tech.com/index.html
http://www.automationtechnologiesinc.com


----------



## JimDawson (Sep 9, 2016)

Sendit said:


> Is there a off the self kit for PM-930?



It would seem so.  A quick search turned this one up.  I'm sure there are more.  This one seems on the expensive side, but maybe not.  I think it would be just as easy to buy the parts and build your own, it would be a good learning experience.

http://www.microkinetics.com/index.php?page=conv_kits/midsize


----------



## derf (Sep 11, 2016)

I have an R2E3 that was in a vocational school since 1986. I purchased it in 2007 and ran it till the the old Boss 8 controller went goofy. I had the controller upgraded to a Anilam 3000 in 2008. I really like the conversational programming. I recently converted to a VFD and direct drive, eliminating the vari-drive.
These machines have good old American iron, and with a rigid ram.


----------

